# .zip and .001, .002, ... files



## Symb (Mar 19, 2007)

so i have .zip, .001, .002, .003 files. apparently its a movie that couldnt be uploaded in one piece. how do i unzip these files?

when dragging the .zip to stuffit expander i get the error "does not appear to be compressed or encoded"

i downloaded the program MacHacha, which combined the .001, .002, and .003 files together, forming one file. however, i still coulnt unzip that. meanwhile i still had the original .zip sitting there, uncombined.

i even went to terminal, and typed unzip filename.zip
this gives me the error of "cannot find the .zip" which doesnt make any sense because not only did i point the .zip out, i asked it to unzip it. whats it looking for?!

does anyone have any idea how i would join and unzip these files?


----------



## fryke (Mar 19, 2007)

try any other decompress-utilities. anything "unzip" or "unrar" etc. you can find on macupdate.com might do the trick. but stuffit expander usually "gets" these, too. so you might have (illegally, probably, btw. - read the board rules here as well, please) downloaded a corrupted archive in the first place.


----------



## Symb (Mar 19, 2007)

ive tried a few more including some concacting programs. they all give me the same error with the new formed file.

also, i just tried a program called 'the unarchiver'... however it gives me 3 quicktime movies that are unable to play :/

hah, and no its not an illegal download.


----------



## fryke (Mar 20, 2007)

what are the three quicktime movies? .mov/.mpg/.avi? can you play them in VLC maybe?


----------



## ora (Mar 20, 2007)

Might be split&concat files, they use the 001, 002 names, see here, no idea how this would relate to the zip file though, The only case i know of numbered files plus un-numbered files it getting a .rar file then a bunch of .r01, .r02 etc files,


----------



## Madelin (Mar 20, 2007)

Find the one ending in .rar and unzip just that, it should automatically unzip all the others into one file.

I had this problem last week with none ending in .rar, just trying to remember what i did. I know i used Stuffit 11, try unzipping just the one ending in .001 and lemme know how you get on.


----------



## Symb (Mar 20, 2007)

the new quicktime is a .mpg that doesnt open. it gives me a quicktime video for each .001/2/3 file.

ive tried that split and concat program multiple times. it also gives me a quicktime video that doesnt open. i even tried using different combinations of the programs i have to get it to work. including terminal. im just completely lost on what to do.

the files arent labeled as .rar's

ill try changing the .001 to a .rar and see wat happens


----------



## Symb (Mar 20, 2007)

well changing the .001 and the .zip to rar's didnt work.
apparently this program called the unarchiver is labeling the .001 files as rar. as in, the icon is a folder with 'RAR' on it. 
not sure if that gives any better info.

also, would it matter that the files are password protected? (cause even entering the password through terminal didnt get it to open)

i think the problem would be that its not joining correctly. the unstuffing should happen after joining right? so if it cant join, how could it unstuff? 
i dont know, im taking jabs in the dark with that.


----------



## ora (Mar 20, 2007)

It sounds like you might be missing a piece perhaps. That and having the .001 and .002 doesn't go with the zip file.

If the files are online you could give us a link and we can try...


----------



## fryke (Mar 20, 2007)

I've had .mpg files that didn't open in Quicktime but worked fine in VLC. Give it a try at least. -> www.videolan.org


----------



## Symb (Mar 22, 2007)

tryin that now

nope. basically the same error. 

im tellin you theres somethin up with the joining. these programs unarchive files that arent joined completely. i just need to know how to join them correctly. 

the files were originally .z01, .z02, .z03, and .zip. i read that i should change them to .001 or .mpg.001 so they would join the right way. does the z really effect it that much?


----------



## dude79 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi,
i have had that problem twice. the files i had were named .zip.001 and .zip.002.

i dont have a mac but i'm using linux and as far as i recall you have access to some unix commands via console/terminal... whatever it is called in macos.

i had two files: 
splitFile.zip.001
splitFile.zip.002

the solution which worked for me in linux was:
cat splitFile.zip.001 splitFile.zip.002 >> mergedFile.zip

after that i could unzip the mergedFile.zip with the usual unzip command.
if you dont have cat on osx then you have to put those two files together, just put the bytes of the second file at the end of the first. it should work with more than 2 files, too.

hope this helps


----------



## Hard Nard (Apr 2, 2007)

I've had files like this, usually movies that have been split up because of size. In the PC world they use something called HJSplit to join the parts into one but I don't know of anything to use in OSX.. I had one movie that I tried unarchiving the individual pieces, only the first one played and had screwed-up sound.


----------

